# Arrow wood stove model 1800A



## russreid (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi I see this is the place to find a pdf manual for Arrow model 1800A. I am new to wood burning, I just purchased this stove used and need the manual to find my way around. Insidentally there is a crack in the face near the lower left hinge of the door. Can this be welded and function for many more years?? (I hope). I would really appreciate a manual (pdf) and any help anybody could give. Thank you,


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 14, 2011)

russreid said:
			
		

> Hi I see this is the place to find a pdf manual for Arrow model 1800A. I am new to wood burning, I just purchased this stove used and need the manual to find my way around. Insidentally there is a crack in the face near the lower left hinge of the door. Can this be welded and function for many more years?? (I hope). I would really appreciate a manual (pdf) and any help anybody could give. Thank you,




I did some searching and found this.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/QA_Templates/info/777/


zap


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 14, 2011)

I sent a PM to the OP. I need for he/she to send me an email address so that I can send the manual attachment.


----------



## russreid (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi brother Bart. Thanks for responding.....  Her's my email  sheriandboyz@hotmail.com   Thanks much abliged.


----------



## Encelia (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi there,
I moved up to the wilds of Northern Cal to take care of my 90 y/o Dad and we have an Arrow 1800A. Can you please send me the manual? I'm at eucwoman@hotmail.com.

We do not seem to have the metal pieces that were spoken of.

The stove is about 25 years old. The bottom is kind of warped. My dad has never done any kind of maintenance on the stove. I took the two plates out and unclogged the holes, but they don't fit really well and the holes don't line up with the holes at the bottom of the stove. I am trying to talk my dad into getting a new stove.

Thanks for any help you can provide.
Helen


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 8, 2012)

Drill a hole in the metal to stop it from cracking (if it is what I think it is).

I hope you didnt pay more than 50 bucks for an already cheap stove with cracks.

Maybe show us a photo of the damage?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2012)

Email and manual sent.


----------



## LovinLifeAtHome (Sep 29, 2012)

Would it be possible to get a copy of the manual?  We have "inherited" one of these stoves..

Thank yous o much!

Carla
4yourfreedom AT gmail DOT com


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 29, 2012)

LovinLifeAtHome said:


> Would it be possible to get a copy of the manual? We have "inherited" one of these stoves..
> 
> Thank yous o much!
> 
> ...


 
Sent.


----------



## digiydawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, I would appreciate a copy of the manual too. I have one of these Arrow 1800a stoves that needs to be rebuilt.
Thanks, Mark
I'm at mheller999@gmail.com


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2012)

digiydawg said:


> Hello, I would appreciate a copy of the manual too. I have one of these Arrow 1800a stoves that needs to be rebuilt.
> Thanks, Mark
> I'm at mheller999@gmail.com


 
Check your email in a little while. It is large and takes a while to get there.


----------



## PLH Steven (Jan 2, 2013)

BrotherBart, Sorry to get inline on this but I too have just acquired an Arrow 1800a stove when I purchased my house last year. The stove works great but needs some parts (i.e. L.H. Liner, Rear Liner, Baffle Plate, Handle for door other than the metal piece that cooks flesh when hot, and new Rope Seal). All I can find is shops in Australia that service parts for this unit. Can you advise if there are any distributors in the US or parts available in the US ? I would too greatly appreciate a PDF manual if you could be so kind. Happy 2013 and thanks for the help.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 2, 2013)

On its way in your email. 

Sounds like a parts list that if found would cost more than a new modern efficient stove. If the stuff is around these folks probably have it or know where it is.

www.*woodmanspartsplus*.com


----------



## Northwoodser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,
If you would be so kind as to send yet another copy of the manual for the Arrow 1800A woodstove, I would greatly appreciate it.  We just bought one used (manufactured in 2009) and it seems to be rather finicky to start.  My e-mail is sreinert01@gmail.com.
Thank you so much!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 14, 2013)

Check your email in ten or so minutes.

I have just got to start charging for these things.


----------



## jay_blu (Jan 28, 2013)

I just purchased this stove aswell and would like a manual if it is not too much trouble.  Thanks Jay_blu@comcast.net


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2013)

On the way.


----------



## kely (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Can i Get inline for a copy of that manual for the 1800 seems this was a popular model   i too picked up a used one and would like a copy of the manual before i start installation   thank you in advance 

KellytBrewer@gmail.com

kelly


----------



## kely (Feb 7, 2013)

manual recieved thank you digiydawg


----------



## Chcio (Jun 3, 2013)

kely said:


> manual recieved thank you digiydawg


Hi - One more request for a manual!

I bought an old cabin and this guy was in it. Needs some TLC. Hoping the manual is useful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2013)

Done. Sent to your registration email address.


----------



## Chcio (Jun 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Done. Sent to your registration email address.


Got it. Thanks so much.


----------



## woodbrner (Oct 23, 2013)

I couldn't find a manual anywhere online for this stove.  Mine is a 2400A.  Could you send me a manual too.  Many thanks.  mountainmandan67@yahoo.com


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 23, 2013)

Check your email in ten minutes or so.


----------



## woodbrner (Oct 23, 2013)

Got it. Thank you BrotherBart.


----------



## ben enya (Nov 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Check your email in ten minutes or so.



Would you send one to me as well please? We just fired ours up for the first time since moving here in the spring and I need to get it working correctly.
Thank you, especially after sending so many others out!

canterburyliving@gmail.com


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 4, 2013)

Check your email in five or ten minutes.


----------



## martinihenry (Dec 13, 2013)

Brother Bart, could you send it my way, too? willis.kincaid@yahoo.com
Seems like a popular stove, I just picked up a very nice used one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy4234 (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you please please please send me the manual for the 1800 as well? I'm freeing my butt off up here. Thanks so much.


----------



## BeHappy (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi BrotherBart, yet one more request for the 
1800 A manual.  This stove was in the house we purchased and of course no manual.

Many thanks and God bless.
evonnetucker@yahoo.com


----------



## chevy002 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi. Would it be possible to get a copy of the manual for the arrow wood stove 1800a. I just bought one an didn't get a manual with it. Thank you Mike.


----------



## JennBeCreative (Mar 11, 2014)

Brother Bart - you have really saved the day on this manual for the 1800A!
Could you send one our way when you get a chance? We are hoping to prove it's safety to our co-op board from a previous resident who installed it 32 years ago. 
Thanks so much!
jenn


----------



## kely (Mar 12, 2014)

here is the manual


----------

